# 60Gal Cube Journal. Its been a long journey so far. Dial-Up WARNING!!



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

Around Christmas last year I had expressed my interest in getting a new aquarium that had more width than my 55gal. I absolutely hated trying to come up with an aquascape for a tank thats only 11 3/4" wide. A friend of mine had purchased his 120gal from a Factory Direct type of place for $175 so I thought I'd give them a shot and see what they had to offer. I found my prize, a Cube tank of 24" L 24" W 24" H. The price was right and I almost bought it myself but my brother opted to buy it for me for Christmas. So there began the journey of the 60 Cube. I had my boss go pick it up in Detroit and bring it back to me since he was going to be there anyway. He kept telling me how huge it was, but I couldn't quite grasp how it could _possibly_ be that large. When I got it, I finally saw what he meant. Its bigger than you think. Much larger than you'd expect a 24" cube to be. So!

Here it sat while I built the tank stand.










Rather unfortunately I lost the memory stick in my Digicam in a rather/quite drunken state at the New Years party... so... I have NO pictures of the tank stand construction. I am pretty angry about it too since it was a big part of my plan for the photo journal. 

This photo of the test fit is all I have that shows the tank stand between stacked lumber in the garage and completion. Could I have picked a worse time to snap a picture... that Lady on TV looks a bit frightening :eek5: 










Now as you'll see, the scenery changes in the rest of the pictures. Due to some family issues... mainly my parents separating... I was forced to move out of the house and into an apartment. Its not so bad, I can say I'd rather be living at home still saving up a down payment on a house... But thats water under the bridge by now. 

Here I am checking the parameters of the tap water at the apartment. Pretty much the same as home. 










Here the tank stands in between the new couch and loveseat I bought for the apartment. Its now been over 2 months since I acquired the tank at this point. You can see I have the stand and canopy built and PolyUrethaned to seal out moisture. Both were built from Birch Plywood. 










Closeup of the tank still empty.










Finally got settled in to the apartment and I decided I was gonna get the show on the road. Its now been almost 3 months since the tank was purchased. and I finally got my Tahitian Moon Sand. Here it is with 1 bag.











And here it is with 4 bags all smoothed out.


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

Today the lighting and EHEIM cannister filter showed up. I made a little bit of a mess of the table whilst doing the wiring of the lights. AH Supply is who I used for the light setup, I went with the 2x55W Compact Fluorescent setup with 1 - 5500k bulb and 1 - 6700k bulb. 










Here is the canopy with both Reflectors mounted. 










And here it is with everything hard mounted to the canopy. I still have not replaced the memory stick in my camera, hence the less frequent pictures of progress.











And here she is with the EHEIM tubes adorning the back of the tank and the lights flicked on for the first time. No water yet or course... I just HAD to see how bright it would be. 










Aquascape comes this weekend. Going with lots on Anubias, Crypts, and Swords. Thinking of doing some Seiryu rocks and some driftwood with Moss tied to it. Very simple scape, somthing I won't have to take much care of. More pics later in the project.


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

Looks great!! Can't wait to see more!!


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

Finch_man said:


> Looks great!! Can't wait to see more!!


Just a few short days and there will be lots more! I'm pretty excited to get water in this thing and get some of the Endlers in there, which by the way was the plan, to have a school of about 50 Endler's Livebearers in the tank with some other as yet undetermined fish. I have 2 - 5gal tanks housing about 35 of them right now. And they're breeding like rabbits. We've had 7 new babies in the last 2 weeks in the one tank. And the other tank the fish are finally reaching maturity, they're about ~2 months old, the oldest ones, still a few babies in there currently. 

Anyway its Bed time for tonight. 

Thanks for looking


----------



## mickeyirish (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good.... looking forward to seeing how it turns out


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Turning out really nice so far!


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

put some water in there!!


----------



## Ankit (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks excellent!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm excited to see how it turns out! Good luck!


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Looking good! Any ideas on how you will fertilize this tank? I'm speaking mainly in terms of substrate fertilization, as the moon sand is inert. Very nice job on the stand and canopy. Did you build the frame out of regular plywood and then glue or nail the side molding pieces on? It looks really smooth and finished - almost like its not the same kind of wood as the frame that I see underneath.


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

ringram said:


> Looking good! Any ideas on how you will fertilize this tank? I'm speaking mainly in terms of substrate fertilization, as the moon sand is inert. Very nice job on the stand and canopy. Did you build the frame out of regular plywood and then glue or nail the side molding pieces on? It looks really smooth and finished - almost like its not the same kind of wood as the frame that I see underneath.


I really don't plan to have any demanding plants so I plan to do a once weekly dose of Off the shelf Leaf Zone fertilizer. It worked in my 55gal tank just fine with regular beach sand in it. 

The tank stand was constructed of 2x4's. I went to Home Depot and got the straightest 2x4's in the stack. We then further graded them before being cut and made certain the straightest ones were used for the upright's and the flattest ones were used for the upper ring where the base of the tank would sit. The entire frame was screwed together with 3" galvanized deck screws and Liquid nails was applied to all joined surfaces as well as running a bead of it down any 90* angle surfaces. The outer covering of the stand and the entire canopy were built from 3/4" Birch Plywood also bought from Home Depot @ $28/sheet. It was the Good on one side stuff, and messed up on the other. The outer covering was glued and nailed on with a finish nailer. For the stand and canopy, the building supplies cost me about $60 roughly. And many (like 15) long hours were spent in the garage in the middle of January winter in Michigan to make it happen. There were times it was below 20* out there. Makes it rather hard to PolyUrethane anything.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

Can't wait to see this planted! I have a 30 gallon, with the same footprint as you tank, but half as tall and love it, tho wish it was a little taller at times.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Yep, that's a big cube. I enjoy your writing style . Looking forward to seeing what you do with it. The birch plywood looks pretty sharp.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't think scaping this tank is going to be a cakewalk either. 24" is a pretty tall tank. You're going to need either a monster slope or some really huge hardscape in order to not end up with too much negative space


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

Steven_Chong said:


> I don't think scaping this tank is going to be a cakewalk either. 24" is a pretty tall tank. You're going to need either a monster slope or some really huge hardscape in order to not end up with too much negative space


I agree, what struck me as an idea was looking at Kahunas Revenge by Scolley. I REALLY liked his lofty hardscape done with Anubias and small driftwood pieces. I have also looked a lot at your work Steven.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

This is gonna be cool.
Gotta love the simplicity in the construstion. no special substrate, no expensive lights. i agree with steven though, this is gonna be a tough scape to get a good looking heighth to.


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is what I hope to have when I am done.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

wow, nice photoshopping.it will look cool if you can get it to look like that.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

LOL. That is some great PS work! Good that you have a vision for this tank. It will keep it from becoming a stem field.


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

unirdna said:


> Good that you have a vision for this tank. It will keep it from becoming a stem field.


Thats my greatest fear. When the project gets close to Go-Time I usually get way too excited and lose sight of my plan.


----------



## btodd43 (Jun 10, 2005)

yes, I do have the same tank, Bought it as a terrarium at first with a screen enclosure on top and a chamelion inside. But was made of 1/4 glass, chamelion eventually died,and I turned it in to a planted tank ( the 1/4 tank broke when I was putting water in it to fill it up, hey they didn't tell me it wouldn't hold full water) so they re-made it out of 3/8 glass. You may want to run a 2x4 across the center of the bottom of the tank, thats what I did. I don't have a canopy on mine, but after seeing yours I just may build one for it...... let me know if you have any heat issues.


----------



## krtismo (Sep 23, 2006)

Looks good Brad...Plants and water on saturday then?


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

krtismo said:


> Looks good Brad...Plants and water on saturday then?


Kurt, I plan to go buy out Tims Anubias and Crypt stock, and a large part of his driftwood stock. :hihi: 

Its Go time in 36 hours! :biggrin:


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

That'll work. XD

Good for your low-lighting too.


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

Steven_Chong said:


> That'll work. XD
> 
> Good for your low-lighting too.


Steven, I agree. I have come to the understanding that I will not have an Amano or Chong looking tank without CO2, and thats not somthing that I have the time nor money to do right now. So I am going with things that I know I can grow well (who cant :hihi: ) and I may get some other stuff in the future to cover more of the open area in the tank. But for now, my vision is a lot of Anubias, Crypts and Swords... with some Marselia Minuta for a foreground cover if I can find any.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

cool! really massive! i was suprised when my 12" cube arrived at how big it was


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Nice work on the stand and good stuff with AHS and an Eheim filter. At first I thought I saw a Cobalt Discus around that Anubias, but it must of been my imagination.:icon_wink 

DIY stands are definately the way to go to save a little and make sure they are solid. That will look great with a bunch of Endlers scooting around. BTW, which Eheim did you get, an Ecco?


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

Betowess said:


> Nice work on the stand and good stuff with AHS and an Eheim filter. At first I thought I saw a Cobalt Discus around that Anubias, but it must of been my imagination.:icon_wink
> 
> DIY stands are definately the way to go to save a little and make sure they are solid. That will look great with a bunch of Endlers scooting around. BTW, which Eheim did you get, an Ecco?


You're right about the Discus  

The Eheim is the ECCO 2234 model. I actually just turned it on about an hour ago. Tank seems to be clearing up nicely. Flicked the lights on to get an idea as well.










EDIT: I don't know why the stand and canopy look so different in color. They're really not. Must be the angle of the camera or the flash or somthing.


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

Just got done planting. The water clouded up terribly again but thats expected with planting the tank. 

Its hard to see but there are 5 rather large chunks of Driftwood in there with Anubias ties all over them.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

did u plant all that with the water in?
i cannot plant unless the water is out


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes, all water was in the tank. Krtismo helped me, it helps that he's about 6'4" and has rather long arms. I'm 6' and was barely able to reach bottom in the front. For the rear I had to stand on the couches arm . 

Water is clearing nicely and I have added 3 Endlers just to "test the waters" if you will.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

looks really nice. I would let all those plants fill in before really trying to scape. Do you have those Java ferns stuck under the sand? If not you want to get their rhizome out before it gets nasty:hihi: ...

The depth should be fun! I would stick some big amazon swords in the back and make a little dividing "Wall" of DW in the middle, then either leave the front open or put a carpet in it...

Just some more ideas for you:icon_wink 

-Andrew


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

sweet! i agree with fish newb's suggestions.....but i would PUT lot of wood in.


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

Fish Newb said:


> looks really nice. I would let all those plants fill in before really trying to scape. Do you have those Java ferns stuck under the sand? If not you want to get their rhizome out before it gets nasty:hihi: ...
> 
> The depth should be fun! I would stick some big amazon swords in the back and make a little dividing "Wall" of DW in the middle, then either leave the front open or put a carpet in it...
> 
> ...


Most of the Java Fern roots are just stuck to driftwood but there are a few buried very shallow, basically just enough to cover the rhizome. I am hoping that they will root a little bit so I can pull them out of the sand. 

I have 2 bigger Red Flame Swords coming from ihooklow hopefully by about Wednesday or so. I hope to be able to plant them near the back, I agree with you, will go well with the Apontogeton (I probably spelled that wrong) back there. 

Also, I simply could not get enough driftwood from the store I went to, I literally took 1/2 of their stock but nothing was long enough to reach the waterline ad stick out, I have to remember that I have over 21" from the substrate to the waterline in this tank. I am thinking that I will likely need to order some Old BlackWood online but I have only found 1 place and they have the same stock photo for all 4 sizes. Maybe I should call them. Anyone have any ideas where I can find ~30" pieces of driftwood?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I could be wrong, but i thought you were not supposed to bury the Rhizome on Java fern. Thus the reason why most people tie it to something. I could be wrong, but that was my understanding.

Tank looks sweet by the way.


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

gmccreedy said:


> I could be wrong, but i thought you were not supposed to bury the Rhizome on Java fern. Thus the reason why most people tie it to something. I could be wrong, but that was my understanding.
> 
> Tank looks sweet by the way.



No, you're totally right about that actually. I just don't have enough driftwood to attach it all to unfortunately. I need some reallllllly long pieces because of the deapth of the tank being 25.5" without substrate in it and about 21" with it. I just stuck them in the sand for lack of a better place to put it for now.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

OK...i here ya. you could have just free floated them to. i have done that on occasion and just let them "walk" about the tank with the current. its kind of cool actually. i would just monitor them and if you see any signs of decay, get them out of the substrate.

Rocks work good to btw for mounting.


----------



## MStars30 (Oct 20, 2006)

more pictures, I'm interested =). Even though I live 15 minutes from ya, pictures plz, and a bump to the top


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I know what you're saying. If you would want ADA type wood why not call ADG and talk to Jeff or Mike? I've heard they're really good with customers, I've yet to give them the call though (sooner or later) 

What I was suggesting was a "WALL" so to speak maybe 5-8 inches tall that just separates the swords and stuff from the front. Then tie moss, ferns, and other stuff to it to create a VERY EASY low maintenance mid ground. IF you wanted to put some extra branchy stuff in it sticking out you could.

So good luck with the tank!

-Andrew

PS, I just realized I have some LONG straight DW in my box of hard scape goodies. They're pretty plain and straight but if you would be interested let me know. You would need to prepare them before adding them to the tank since they where collected at the beach shore, But I've never had a problem with collected stuff, yet:icon_wink


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

It's groooowwwwiinggg looking good.  Cool Anubias


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh wow its only been about 2 weeks since I posted but the growth in the tank is enough to warrant another photo session. On the right side, the Swords and Apontegeton(probably still spelled it wrong) have grown considerably. The Apon... one especially. It went from the brink of death with 1/2 of 1 leaf alive and now its got 4-6 of them that are nearing 20+ in length. I swear that they grow a full 1.5" a day. Anyway, I will try to remember to get pics up tonight after I hit the LFS. 

EDIT: I've also added more fish. 

Current fish and shrimp count for the tank is: 
4- Neon Tetras
4- WhiteCloud Minnows
5- Glowlight Tetras
2- Dwarf/Malabar Puffers
6- Corydoras Catfish
1- Banjo Catfish
~14- Endler's Livebearers
4- Cherry Shrimp


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

Looks good dude. I would only make one suggestion as far as layout/composition goes. Foreground, and left side look good, but the open space on the upper right and middle side make the tank look a little bare, and not good in the iwagumi way. Maybe your plants have increased in height a little, but a bunch of stems or cyprus helferi (sp?) would look very attractive and fill things out a bit.


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks  Yes they have filled in a bit, I wish I would have uploaded the pics last night but the re-run of Deadliest Catch was coming on so I dropped what I was doing and forgot about it. I'll get them up tonight though for sure when I get home. The middle now has an "L" shaped piece of driftwood going acrossed it with the point of the L upward. And the right side has 20" Apontegeton leaves . 

I'll have to look into that plant you mentioned.


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

Small problem, looks like I have some sort of algae that grows on the edges of leaves and looks like Black Hair. I'm assuming its Black hair algae as I have seen that referenced before. I attribute it to not having enough heavy root feeders in the tank. Lots and LOTS of Anubias and Java ferns, but just 2 clumps of Althernathera (thats gotta be spelled wrong lol) and some WaterSprite. Other than that there are 2 Swords and a bunch of acclimating Crypts that are seemingly doing well with minimal melting. I again forgot to get the pics up last night. I was dozing off on the couch pretty early. I'll get some tonight though for sure. I'm heading to the LFS to get another fish for the 55gal Brackish tank which I should probably do a photo album of also.


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

Latest Pic 4-5-07


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Just begging for a foreground. Any plans? May I suggest Marselia sp? I'm giving some to "tritan" this weekend, but would have more in a few weeks I bet.

Oh yea, floating anubias is the new trend


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Marselia would be a good low maintenance choice, agreed. You know, with this tall of tank, some nice thin Mazanita branches would work well with moss or petite anubias/narrow leaf java. That said, I do like the drift wood you have in there right now. But I wouldn't mix the two types of wood together, as they look different...Just some ideas. Looking good!


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

I ran out of Driftwood to attach the Anubias to so I just floated it. The Endlers seem to love swimming around in it. I really really need more driftwood but I don't have the cash right now. I am not opposed to mixing the driftwood but finding it locally, the Manzanita wood, is kinda hard. Ernie, you have any ideas?


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

One of the Dwarf Puffer Fish, eyeing me as I took his picture. I am pretty sure this one is male as he has the Brown Stripe down his belly.












And here is the view from underneath the tank. I left it open so I could look at the underside of the substrate to see if there were any gas pockets. This will not necessarily help to find anaerobic gas pockets, because they stain sand black... and my sand is already black... so... 










A few pictures of transplanted Red Cherry Shrimp that I moved into the tank today from the 2 small 5gallon tanks.


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

in pic 2.. CLADO!!!!!!! must get amanos!!!! Danger Will Robinson, Danger Will Robinson!!!!

Tank looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

Yah, the local fish store has Amanos for like a buck somthing. They call them Algae Shrimp. I figure I'll go get like 10 of them or somthing. Apparently they also have RCS and CRS's.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Ryzilla said:


> in pic 2.. CLADO!!!!!!! must get amanos!!!! Danger Will Robinson, Danger Will Robinson!!!!


Not to stray off topic too much (the tank is shaping up wonderfully, Iroc, and I always check in to see updates roud: ), but I must know.... Ryzilla, do you have direct experience/evidence that Caridina japonica eat cladophora algae - specifically the species shown in the photo?


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

So that's what that stuff is called. 



> Yah, the local fish store has Amanos for like a buck somthing. They call them Algae Shrimp. I figure I'll go get like 10 of them or somthing. Apparently they also have RCS and CRS's.


Please tell me where this is!!!!!!


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

Ernie, its the VI pets on 68th/Division. They call them Algae shrimp but Jason (Blackthumbwoes) says he belieeves them to be Amanos. I am going to probably head up there in a little bit and snag a few. Apparently they have CRS's there too. I think I said that somewhere else here but I am probably gonna grab some of those as well.


----------



## Blackthumbwoes (Feb 27, 2007)

well we got five CRSs in alive last week not sure how many the fish room manager (for lack of a better term) took home, we've been trying for weeks to get them...expensive little beggars.

There are cherries there for a 1.99 and the algae shrimp (looks very similar to amano) for 2.49 or 2.99 or something like that. larger fellows that have been doing a number on the hair algae in a few of our tanks there.

i'm going to be pushing to get more CRSs in hopefully a bit larger than a pea next time but we'll take what we can get and hopefully get them breeding locally. If you want any just ask for Jason Frick or myself (the bearded fellow) and we'll put you on the order list and call when they are available or instock.

We had to call ahead and reserve the six we ordered last week.

Btw great looking tank  much nicer than mine lol.

i love the cube style tanks for planted, so much depth to them to work with makes them seem much larger.

Jason


----------



## Architect1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey I love the tank nice pics. Hope to see pictures when its over grown befor your prun.


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

Architect, there will be plenty of pictures as the tank grows in.  Just keep dropping by to see them.

Ok, now why are Algae shrimp not Amanos? I've seen Amano shrimp referred to as Algae shrimp. :icon_roll That throws a monkey wrench into the whole thing now doesn't it...


----------



## HylaW (Feb 28, 2007)

Large driftwood
Old River Rat on Ebay
Search for Driftwood and then look for his name in the sub titles.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

unirdna said:


> Not to stray off topic too much (the tank is shaping up wonderfully, Iroc, and I always check in to see updates roud: ), but I must know.... Ryzilla, do you have direct experience/evidence that Caridina japonica eat cladophora algae - specifically the species shown in the photo?


Sorry to threadjack, but yes, I had a small clado breakout and through manual removal, Excel/H2O2 ODs, and a ton of Amano shrimp, it seems to be gone. The Amanos do a decent job of eating it.


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

Latest Picture:
(Due to Photobucket arbitrarily setting the default upload size to 800x600 sometime recently I have been uploading most of my large 2mpixel pics at 800x600 resolution. Its a wonder they show any detail at all with all that jpeg "lossy" compression) Hmmph...

4-8-07


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

4-21-07


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

Whats funny is that you'd never know I was an astrophotographer based on my fish tank pictures. I've taken crystal clear images of Saturn at 8AU from Earth but I can't seem to take a picture of a fish tank sitting 4 feet in front of me. :hihi:


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

what's up with the floating anubs, yo?


----------



## jeffthefish (Apr 2, 2007)

RedIrocZ-28 said:


> I've taken crystal clear images of Saturn at 8AU from Earth


 

must....see...those....p...photos.....


----------



## trace_lynn (Apr 15, 2003)

RedIrocZ-28 said:


> I've taken crystal clear images of Saturn at 8AU from Earth but I can't seem to take a picture of a fish tank sitting 4 feet in front of me. :hihi:


Ah ha! There's your problem. You need to adjust the focus :icon_lol: 

Awesome pictures, great tank, and I love the way its taking shape.


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

Ok 

Saturn, taken Feb 8th and 9th, 2006 











Now, I need to get another picture of the tank up.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

thats cool


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Holy sweetness!
nice pic, yea, you may need a macro filter for that one


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

4-30-2007

Left Side 











Right Side


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

Dawn and Dusk lighting compliments of Menards. (Combilight 20W Halogen 3 packs for $9.99!! ) It looks so cool in person.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Very cool tank, I've never seen a cube that size. Great Saturn pic too, I saw the rings once through a big reflector in space tech class back in high school, it is a truly unbelievable thing to see in person.


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

Side view, They're all the rage these days afterall. 










This gives you more of an idea of the size of the cube.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm really jealous of your extra large cube! I'm not sure if I missed this somewhere but, did you buy this at an LFS somewhere or did you have it custom made?

It's looking great so far!


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

The cube was purchased from a factory direct type of place in Detroit. Great Lakes Aquariums is the name of the place. The cost was $69.99. Yes that is the correct price, that is not a typo. They are not an ADA class tank where the silicone is perfect but they make normal sized tanks and even some hard to find sizes on the spot for a customer at ultra reasonable prices.

www.greatlakesaquariums.com


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

It has been about 7 years since I posted here but... The 60gal cube tank has returned. I brought it out of storage and set it back up 2 weeks ago. I have a few cherries in there and a small school of neon's. Looking to start planting it again, but, things have gotten so expensive these days. Plants at the LFS? Yea right. I'm not paying $6 for 3 stems of crypt or $15 for anubius nana thats about 3" long. Restart pics will follow.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Buy plants from members on here, and welcome back to the game.


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

HybridHerp said:


> Buy plants from members on here, and welcome back to the game.


Headed off to the for sale section right now!


----------

